# Schwinn Hurricane is ugly bro. to Sting Rays?



## Goldenrod (Sep 22, 2016)

I have to hide this bike so my Schwinn collector friends don't pee on it.  It is cheap at $250, rides well, seems to be rare but the seat is truck-like and the dummy shock is embarrassing?  These must have cost as much as the Rays (to build) but our Nanny Gov. made our Boys-in-Chicago de-cool the shifter location?  Is it considered to be the start of BMX?


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 22, 2016)

the hurricanes can be pretty valuable to some.I passed on a mint one at an antique fair for 400 bucks thinking it was high.I turned around to think for a minute and another guy snagged it 10 feet from me.I personally like the red model better.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 23, 2016)

To be fair, the seat might ride two people and is softer than the banana.  They should be preserved for future Schwinn-huggers by those who have space.


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 23, 2016)

Its a schwinn, no one will care if they pee on it either way.


----------



## schwinnray (Oct 10, 2016)

i have 3 of them two 5 speeds one of each color and a red coaster i can't bring myself to sell or do anything with them


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 20, 2022)

bump


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 20, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> I have to hide this bike so my Schwinn collector friends don't pee on it.  It is cheap at $250, rides well, seems to be rare but the seat is truck-like and the dummy shock is embarrassing?  These must have cost as much as the Rays (to build) but our Nanny Gov. made our Boys-in-Chicago de-cool the shifter location?  Is it considered to be the start of BMX?  View attachment 362426 View attachment 362427







Goldenrod said:


> No the start of BMX was '74ish and Schwinn's first attempt was the Scrambler.Not sure what they were thinking with  this one. Maybe just a desperate attempt to continue using the cantilever frame they had carried on with too long. By '75/76 when they got in on BMX  they were a few years behind and never really caught up. The Hurricane was 78-80


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 20, 2022)

schwinnray said:


> i have 3 of them two 5 speeds one of each color and a red coaster i can't bring myself to sell or do anything with them



I've never seen a coaster version.

The Hurricane 5 was 40 lbs., not a BMX bicycle, but having BMX features and advertised as Schwinn's "Top of the Line" Street Machine.
The 1980 version had the larger flange front hub.

The Scrambler was advertised as designed for BMX & off-road.


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 24, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> I've never seen a coaster version.
> 
> The Hurricane 5 was 40 lbs., not a BMX bicycle, but having BMX features and advertised as Schwinn's "Top of the Line" Street Machine.
> The 1980 version had the larger flange front hub.
> ...



Seen my 1st coaster version "Hurricane", 1979 ... Memory Lane Fall '22
The front Flanged Hub is steel, ... Union - Germany made stamped.
Standard 28 spoke wheels, frame has No reinforcement welds.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 11, 2022)

I wonder if these were a response to the Yamaha full suspension bike they made for a couple years.
I think it was called the Moto-Bike.

Anybody remember those?

I wanted one so bad but they cost around $200 which was a lot in those days.


----------



## kostnerave (Oct 11, 2022)

That coaster version of the Hurricane has got to be rare. I never even knew they made them!


----------



## Gordon (Oct 11, 2022)

I still have this deal or no deal:









						Sold - Schwinn Hurricane Stingray 5 Speed Shifter | Archive (sold)
					

Shimano 5 speed shifter for Schwinn Hurricane Stingray. Appears new. Has the positron cable attached, inner cable is approximately 55 inches long and outer casing is approximately 53 inches long. Includes the mounting assembly, 4         cable clamps and an extra shift knob. Shipping will be...




					thecabe.com


----------

